# Minimum Aggregate Required To Get Into Government Medical Colleges?



## MHW. (Jan 29, 2020)

I know that the merit for both private and government medical colleges changes every year, but what is a safe aggregate if I want to get into a government medical college in Punjab, Sindh and KPK?


----------



## Marium Mansoor (Sep 18, 2019)

90-91% + in Government Med Colleges of Punjab

84-85%+ in Governement Med Colleges of Sindh


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Marium Mansoor said:


> 90-91% + in Government Med Colleges of Punjab
> 
> 84-85%+ in Governement Med Colleges of Sindh


what about KPK?


----------

